# Picked up some new new to me ammo today



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Along with my new gun, heh, I picked up some rounds for my Walther. They're 115gr Federal Hi-Shok. The salesman said they're the best rounds the sell in 9mm.

Was it a good pick up?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Federeal Hydrashok. Yes, that is a good round. I have carried it for years in all my 9mms. 

One can get in ballistic tests and inches penetrated all day long. Any of the leading hollowpoints are fine.

I did just recently start buying the cheaper Whit boxed jacketed hollow points at Wal-Mart. U can get a box of 50 for the price of 20 of the other brands. I've been reading some tests, and they perform about as well as all the others.

Do avoid the Remington greenbox hollow points that Wal-Mart sells. They come in a 100 round box for around $15 or so. I bought a box last year, and the powder burns WAY too bright on those things. I shoot at an indoor range, and those round damn near blind me everytime I fire them. I have a handful left, as I wanted to just get rid of them. If ya shot them in total darkness, I think U would be blinded.


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Target Ammo*

I just tried some Fiochi .45 acp FMJ the other day, man it shoots nice. I tried it alongside some of the Remington you mentioned, that stuff won't even shoot straight compared to the Fiochi, neither does the cheap Winchester ammo. I did notice that the Fiochi is not gonna be used as a self-defense round though, it doesn't always enter the chamber all the way in my guns without a good smack to the slide! I have been shooting the Winchester& Remington for a long time-always wondered why I couldn't get the gun to hit where I wanted it to more often.


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

billdeserthills said:


> I just tried some Fiochi .45 acp FMJ the other day, man it shoots nice. I tried it alongside some of the Remington you mentioned, that stuff won't even shoot straight compared to the Fiochi, neither does the cheap Winchester ammo. I did notice that the Fiochi is not gonna be used as a self-defense round though, it doesn't always enter the chamber all the way in my guns without a good smack to the slide! I have been shooting the Winchester& Remington for a long time-always wondered why I couldn't get the gun to hit where I wanted it to more often.


You will find Fiocchi ammo case diameter slightly larger than most ammo but it is still with in the specks for the caliber.You may just have a tight chamber or need a chamber polish.Possible slide spring
weak.

Ed


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I use Fiochi ammo for 32, but that's about it. 

I think I tried some of their rounds in 9mm years and years ago. But no one around here really carries that brand except for the 32 rounds....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Gdog. Might need to get the forcing cone honed out a little. They work fine in my .45. A good smith can do it in no time.


----------

